# some fodmap questions



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys, this week I started trying the fodmaps diet again for the second time. Last time I thought my symptoms got worse on the diet but now I think it was just that I was eating too many raw vegetables which I can't handle at all. For the last few days I've felt a bit better than usual so I might stick with it for a bit.

I was wondering if anyone had any recipe ideas they can post here for low fodmaps? At the moment I'm mainly eating spelt bread, grilled chicken, gluten free pasta and stir fry with rice noodles. Feels a bit limited if I plan on keeping this up long term. Any tips or any advice on recipe books/sites that have good fodmaps food ideas? I already have Sue Shepperds shopping guide book ( some products in there had me questioning it's accuracy though) but that doesn't give any recipes.

I was also wondering about alcohol, I haven't been a big drinker for a number of years now but now and then I do like having a couple and was wondering what is allowed. I have read to stick to distilled drinks but I was wondering what other drinks are allowed to be used as a mixer, can you have normal Schweppes lemonade for example? What about tonic water or dry ginger ale?

Thanks in advance for any help with either of these.


----------



## blzrgirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, I've been doing the low FODMAP diet for a few months and it really helps if I am very strict with it but that's hard because the food options are limited. Plus, I'm still trying to figure out what all my food intolerances are. I don't have any special recipes I follow but one of my favorite things to make is for dinner is Mediterranean chicken and rice.

In a oven safe dish I put a mix of brown and jasmine rice, chicken pieces, sliced lemons, sugar plum tomatoes, mediterranean olives (mix of green and black or whatever you like), herbs like thyme, oregano or rosemary, maybe some green beans, then drizzle it with olive oil, season with salt and pepper, cover it and bake it in the oven at 400 degrees for about an hour and then at the end put a little gorgonzola or feta cheese on top and serve with a green salad of power greens, sliced sweet red/yellow bell peppers, tomatoes, sunflower seeds, a little feta or gorgonzola and drizzle with olive oil and some muscat orange vinegar from Trader Joe's. I'm a lazy cook and it takes 5 mins to prepare the chicken dish and the same for the salad. The chicken is great as leftovers. You can also make the dish with potatoes instead of rice.

As for alcohol, I can drink a glass of wine or two without any symptoms and you can use lemonade as a mixer with vodka or gin as long as you make sure it's only made with sugar and not high fructose corn syrup. Not sure about Ginger Ale. I have the Monash University FODMAP app and since they did the research, I trust their ingredient list more than anyones. It's a very helpful app, although it doesn't list some of the foods we eat here in the U.S.

Best of luck!


----------



## blzrgirl (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh and one more bit of advice. If you're just starting out, it's good to find a small group of foods that you know for sure you can eat and stick with that until you're feeling better, then slowly branch out into other allowed foods. When I first tried it, I also overdid the raw veggies and ate too much squash once that made me sick for days!! You may be able to tolerate small amounts of some foods that will make you sick if you overdo them.

I thought of another recipe I like, too.

I brown ground beef or sirloin (I use grass fed from the butcher which is so much tastier than the regular stuff from the grocery store), add cooked brown rice, sliced cherry tomatoes, sliced sweet red/yellow bell peppers, some onion free hot sauce, salt and pepper, cook it for 5-7 mins, then top it with shredded cheddar cheese, 1/4 of avocado, and serve with a side salad. Easy and tasty.


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

I survived on oatmeal, meatloaf made with rice or oatmeal instead of breadcrumbs, lean meats with potatoes, carrots, sweet potatoes and bananas for quite a while. Now I can have canned soups, potato chips etc and feel like I am free again, I just need to be careful.


----------

